# Rear Diff. replaced..........



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I can add my name to the distinguished list of GTO owners that have had their rear diff replaced under warranty. Although I can still hear a faint whine, it's tolerable. If whine persists and gets to the point where it was before the change, I guess they'll be doin' it again.
PS....
Labor hours shown on the work order from dealership showed 2.2 hrs. They had car 2 days.....:lol: :lol:


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

what's the cause of these failures?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> what's the cause of these failures?


From what I gather its a pinion problem. Maybe the company setting up the rear gears isnt doing it properly.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I can add my name to the distinguished list of GTO owners that have had their rear diff replaced under warranty. Although I can still hear a faint whine, it's tolerable. If whine persists and gets to the point where it was before the change, I guess they'll be doin' it again.
> PS....
> Labor hours shown on the work order from dealership showed 2.2 hrs. They had car 2 days.....:lol: :lol:


Good Luck... What was your wait time and did the service people indicate a break-in procedure ? My second lasted for 2500miles then the whine was back louder than a 30 on radio(CD) at 35-50 and 80-85 . I await the third LSD, so far 40 days waiting...


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> From what I gather its a pinion problem. Maybe the company setting up the rear gears isnt doing it properly.



yup.... they are not set right and it causes vibration, aka whine. It is bad JuJu and the most common problem with out goats. 

We have had to replace 7 of them out of 300(give or take) cars. So we are not that bad. 

One we had to do twice, because the new one did it also. 



BTW Johne - I thought you upgraded. I have mine on order right now. should be here next week. That and the axle should shore up the back end of the car. Now I only need a good cam and some quiet(going for the sleeper look) headers.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

dealernut said:


> BTW Johne - I thought you upgraded. I have mine on order right now. should be here next week. That and the axle should shore up the back end of the car. Now I only need a good cam and some quiet(going for the sleeper look) headers.


I didn't upgrade the diff, only the rear subframe bushings. I too am an advocate of the sleeper look and sound. Makes the competition scratch their head when they get their a$$ handed to them......:cool


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah man. i will be posting all my changes very soon. Trying to negotiate a couple more things before I go public. I am hoping for a consistent 12 second car that can autox as well


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Nut, definately keep us updated, that right there is my ultimate goal, Suspension will be the first thing I piece out. Need to make this ****er handle so I can keep up w/ the porsches I go out on weekend drives w/


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

dealernut said:


> yeah man. i will be posting all my changes very soon. Trying to negotiate a couple more things before I go public. I am hoping for a consistent 12 second car that can autox as well


Let us all know how ya do............we're all curious!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> Nut, definately keep us updated, that right there is my ultimate goal, Suspension will be the first thing I piece out. Need to make this ****er handle so I can keep up w/ the porsches I go out on weekend drives w/


I'm with you there. Two of my buddies have modded M3's and we play around often. I can beat them on a straight, but they eat my ass on corners. I plan to change that.


I am going a more expensive route than the average bear. BUT I believe mine will be a more solid, better running, and ultimately a nicer running car/show car.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

dealernut said:


> I'm with you there. Two of my buddies have modded M3's and we play around often. I can beat them on a straight, but they eat my ass on corners. I plan to change that.
> 
> 
> I am going a more expensive route than the average bear. BUT I believe mine will be a more solid, better running, and ultimately a nicer running car/show car.



Let me know, I have 2K laying around to dump into the car. I plan on doing the GMM first then doing the rest on suspension. Not sure what route i'll go, if I'll get everything at once, I know I won't be able to cover most of the stuff I want to do w/ the money i'll have left, so I know i'll have to add stuff as things go along. but I gotta fix the hot rod first as well


Yea, I went out w/ some bikes and a few pcars last weekend including a CGT, definately need to tighten this pig up.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Good Luck... What was your wait time and did the service people indicate a break-in procedure ? My second lasted for 2500miles then the whine was back louder than a 30 on radio(CD) at 35-50 and 80-85 . I await the third LSD, so far 40 days waiting...


I waited from Novemeber to January for the part to show up. No one said anything to me about break in . I know this isn't going to be the end of it either. Original diff lasted 850 miles before whine started.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I can add my name to the distinguished list of GTO owners that have had their rear diff replaced under warranty. Although I can still hear a faint whine, it's tolerable. If whine persists and gets to the point where it was before the change, I guess they'll be doin' it again.
> PS....
> Labor hours shown on the work order from dealership showed 2.2 hrs. They had car 2 days.....:lol: :lol:


J.B.Goode,
I also have the faint whine after diff replacement. If it does not get louder I will not demand another diff., this might be as good as it gets. I pulled the back seat out and installed 1/2" carpet padding on top of the factory insulation, seat bottom and back area. The seat is really easy to remove, it has release handles to remove the lower seat, two bolts for the seat back. I also stuffed some padding up and into the rear side panels, easy when the seat is out. This helps reduce road noise and slightly reduces the faint whine, but you will still hear it. I changed the gear oil after 1200 miles, it was a very dark green, not transparent at all, looked like it needed changing. I used the GM synthetic and additive that is recommended. Good luck with the new diff.:cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> J.B.Goode,
> I also have the faint whine after diff replacement. If it does not get louder I will not demand another diff., this might be as good as it gets. I pulled the back seat out and installed 1/2" carpet padding on top of the factory insulation, seat bottom and back area. The seat is really easy to remove, it has release handles to remove the lower seat, two bolts for the seat back. I also stuffed some padding up and into the rear side panels, easy when the seat is out. This helps reduce road noise and slightly reduces the faint whine, but you will still hear it. I changed the gear oil after 1200 miles, it was a very dark green, not transparent at all, looked like it needed changing. I used the GM synthetic and additive that is recommended. Good luck with the new diff.:cheers


Interesting angle to take. Did that lessen the exhaust note in the car?


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Interesting angle to take. Did that lessen the exhaust note in the car?


Dealernut....I think the added insulation did slightly reduce the exhaust sound inside. I took a ride with the rear seat removed and there was a noticeable increase in exhaust sound and the rear diff. whine is also much louder.:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I can remember taking all evidence of insulation out of Stang to reduce weight factor. It added up tp 55 lbs.


----------

